# How can you tell the age of your SIG ?



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

We just bought a SIG P228 used from Gander Mnt. Paid $540.00 for it.

It says it was made in W. Germany.

I am pretty sure that W. Germany is no longer W. Germany

I really would like to know the age of the gun. There is nothing wrong with it, in fact it fires friggin AWESOME and is accurate as can be.

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on your new to you Sig pistol! Here is what I have done in the past. E-mail Sig with your pistol's serial number--they should be able to help.
http://www.sigsauer.com/SiteMap/
Pick 'contact us' at the bottom of the page.


----------



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks....:smt023


----------



## Wasatch (May 26, 2008)

German proofed Sigs should have a 2 digit date code under the muzzle.

A-0
B-1
C-2
D-3
E-4
F-5
G-6
H-7
J-8
K-9

My P6 just has the date stamped on the slide.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

cut it in half and count the rings


----------



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> cut it in half and count the rings


Nice !!!!!!!:anim_lol:


----------

